# Gorgeous young pigeons for adoption in New York City



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

My young pigeons are very pretty, but most are not gray/black, but other colors, so I am afraid to release them for fear of their unusual appearance attracting raptors. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, I think it is time to find homes for some of them, as there are too many now for my small apartment. I would prefer that they be adopted by someone who lives in Manhattan (New York City) or close by, so that I might be able to say hi to my little friends from time to time and maybe bring them presents and stuff. I am not joking. If you know how to care well for pigeons, please let me know, as I am overwhelmed, and that is an understatement. P.S. All of the birds have had complete blood and fecal tests and are extremely healthy.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I could get one but ....... I live in California.  Is there anyway you could post a picture so I could see what they look like?


----------



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

*They look like snowballs, chubby and round and white*

Don't all shout at once, guys! There are enough to go around for all of you.
Just kidding. I am getting a lot of pressure to just open the windows and let them all go and it's the survival of the fittest from there on out. I DON'T THINK SO. Because they don't carry cell phones and cannot call me if they get into trouble. Actually, they don't know how to use a phone and if they get hungry, they cannot order in and charge it to me either. Too scary to just say, "Good luck, babies. Survival of the fittest!"

So, anyone out there live within commuting distance of New York City and loves and has time to take care of some really cute young pigeons that are interesting colors and patterns and are healthier than the new Governor of California? Give me a "shout out" if you can shelter some of these cuties and are close enough that I might be able to drop in and visit from time to time.

Thank you all kindly. This is Dovena. A very tired and overwhelmed Dovena.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

I wish I could help, but I live in Ohio (unless you consider 8 hrs to be a reasonable commute  )
White round chubby snowballs, .... sounds too cute.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Dovena, 

Do you know how to ship them? Of course, that costs money and you might need to wait until it gets a little cooler (the USPS doesn't like to do it when the weather is too hot). I understand that you can ship several in a box.

I'm only bringing that up because you might find it easier to find takers if you can ship 'em out.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm only bringing that up because you might find it easier to find takers if you can ship 'em out.

Pidgey[/QUOTE]


I agree on that one.
It will be hard to find so many adopters in NYC area.

Reti


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I think it would be a great idea to make the people who are going to adopt the pigeons pay for their own shipping. This way they've put up money for the birds and will be less inclined to mistreat them.


----------



## MagicMoments (Apr 18, 2005)

*Please!!!*

I am a momma of (5), and we have LOTS of farm animals, and a few "zoo-type" critters. I have been looking for whites, and a few other light colors, as in Illinois it's impossible to find any breeders it seems. So, I would pay for the shipping, if you send me a photo of what they look like. My older daughters and I want to see them first. We DO NOT have any mean farm critters, and most all are pets-even our goats and chickens are too!  I grew up with pigeons, and as I live waaaaaay in the country, I can't find any around here. I miss them terribly, their cooing and bobbing they do. Write me and let me know. I look forward to hearing. 
Molly


----------



## lisapope (Sep 7, 2005)

I live in Westchester and just tried to help an injured one I found and he died. It was awful. I could take one, if you'd let me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lisa,

That is very kind of you, you might want to e-mail Dovena.
Thank you for your offer.


----------



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

*How many dozen, Lisa?*

Does Lisa of Westchester want one DOZEN or one HUNDRED? What is the correct unit? At last count, I have well over 30 birds. They are all one-derful.


----------



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

*Seriously,...*

If anyone wishes to adopt these adorable, cherubic, fluffy darlings, please provide your pigeon experience and describe the habitat that you will offer to the bird(s). As they say in Barcelona, as well as Bogota, "Gracias."


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dovena,

Did you ever contact the above person Molly? Sounds like an ideal place for pigeons, on a farm.

The weather is also going to be getting more "shipping friendly" so I hope the opportunity for the birds to find new homes now will become a reality.


----------



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

*Question for Molly*

If Molly misses and loves pigeons, why does she only want white or light-colored ones? Most ferals are NOT white or light-colored, but are NO LESS BEAUTIFUL, LOVABLE or IMPRESSIVE. The animal rescuers in New Orleans, post Hurricane Katrina, are saving any pets they can get to, not only the pure breds or beauty contest winners. Why would someone need to see photos of a pigeon before agreeing to adopt it? Does an animal have to be especially attractive to qualify for rescue? We're not talking mail order brides here.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dovena,

You are being your own worst enemy here .. figure it out.

Terry


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

I live in ct and I would love to have her if you can ship her e-mail me summerchi[email protected]


----------

